# مصنع انتـــاج الأكياس البلاستيك والطباعة عليها



## ABOSHADY (1 يونيو 2007)

*أرجو من السادة مشرفى ومشتركى هذا المنتدى افادتى بأى معلومات نخص هذا الأمر
ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## مهنديان (2 يونيو 2007)

انه من الماضيع المهمة جده لانشاط القطاع الصناعي في بلادنا العرية فلك منا جزيل الشكر والاجلال 
المهندس : مهند الخزرجي


----------



## waleedhelmy (28 يونيو 2007)

يرجى التوضيح هل المطلوب اسامى وعناوين مصانع ام ما هو المطلوب


----------



## yarabehdina (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان ترسلها لى اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samco (31 أغسطس 2010)

جميل جدا ويعطيك العافية


----------



## تيم الحسن (15 سبتمبر 2010)

نرجو ممن لديه معادلات حسابات الاكياس والكثافات للخلطات او كتب للتحميل ان يضعها ليستفيد الجميع منع ولكم الشكر


----------

